# le/la + robar



## valpaso

Cual es la differencia entre le y la cuando hablar sobre una chica?

los landrones le robaron mi esposa en la calle.

los landrones la robaron mi esposa en la calle. 

o puede ser

los landrones le rabaron a mi esposa en la calle. 
los landrones la robaron.


----------



## obz

Well as I understand it, it has to be 'le' until we know that it's 'your wife', then you can change le to la. But if you just use 'la' we don't know if they stole a feminine object, or robbed a female. 
You can always use le for a man or a woman and it will never be wrong, but sometimes folks will tell you it sounds overly formal... depends on the person and where they're from.

Mi mujer fue robada por unos ladrones, la robaron en el bar anoche.

Personally I would love a bit of clarification on this myself... as sometimes I use 'la or lo' even though the person has been established, and I still get corrected that it needs to be 'le' ... 'in this case'


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola
Ten cuidado con estos pronombres. Te voy a ayudar con los ejemplos:
*LE (Complemento Indirecto) 
* 
Los ladrones *le *robaron el movil a mi primo en la calle. (a él)
Los ladrones *le *robaron el bolso a mi esposa ayer. (a ella)

*LA (Complemento Directo)*
¿Has visto a mi esposa?
No, no *LA *he visto.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## valpaso

porque no..

Has visto mi esposa?

y la repuesta..

Si, la he visto.


----------



## MkRoz

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre le y la cuando se habla sobre/de una chica?

los ladrones le robaron a mi esposa en la calle.

Saludos,
Mk


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Es solo un ejemplo: Has visto a mi esposa? Si, *LA *he visto.

No puedes usar LA como complemento indirecto, eso se llama "Laismo"
*Oiga, que se la olvida el bolso (está mal)

Tu ejemplo: A mi mujer *le *robaron ayer.


----------



## Kaido

Íntenta formular la siguiente pregunta, por si te ayuda a crear mejor las frases:

¿Has visto *a* mi esposa? -> ¿*A quién? *a mi esposa (para referirse a seres vivos).
¿Has visto mi coche? -> ¿*qué? *mi coche (para referirse a cosas).

Para tu primera pregunta, "La Andaluza" te dió la mejor respuesta.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## abadejjo

valpaso said:


> Cual es la differencia entre le y la cuando hablar sobre una chica?
> 
> los landrones le robaron a mi esposa en la calle.
> 
> los landrones le robaron ¿Qué cosa?  a mi esposa en la calle.
> 
> o puede ser
> 
> "Los ladrones le robaron la cartera a mi esposa en la calle".
> "Los ladrones la robaron cuando iba de tiendas".


 
This is my contribution:
"Los ladrones le robaron la cartera a mi esposa en la calle". 
"Los ladrones la robaron cuando iba de tiendas".


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola
Creo que la diferencia entre *Le o La* depende del verbo que usemos:
Los ladrones LE robaron (algo) a ella.
Los ladrones LA atracaron (a ella). 

Esto es muy lioso...


----------



## obz

LA_Andaluza said:


> (verbo intransitivo, no podemos usar LE).



¿Es eso el caso? ¿No se puede utilizar 'le' con verbos intransativos?
Pensaba que 'hablar' era un verbo intransativo... 
¿Sonaría mal si dijera 'Yo le habalaba ayer en el café' ?


----------



## LA_Andaluza

¿Es ese el caso? ¿No se puede utilizar 'le' con verbos intransitivos?
Pensaba que 'hablar' era un verbo intransitivo... 
¿Sonaría mal si dijera  ?

Creo que no estoy ayudando mucho...

Me suena bien tu frase: 'Yo le hablaba ayer en el café', tambien me suena bien, "hablé *con *él ayer"


----------



## valpaso

LA_Andaluza said:


> Hola
> Creo que la diferencia entre *Le o La* depende del verbo que usemos:
> Los ladrones LE robaron (algo) a ella.
> Los ladrones LA atracaron (a ella).
> 
> Esto es muy lioso...




creo que ahora entiendo. 

Le functions as ...from her
La functions as... to her


----------



## obz

La Andaluza:

¡Qué erratas!... uuf, gracias por haberme corregido. 

Sí ambos me suenan bien también.. como sigo en general, es me quedo con 'le' cuando no estoy seguro, lo y la, una vez que haya hecho claro de quien hablo...  estoy empezando a dudar que haya una respuesta universal por este tema... 'suena, o no suena' jejejeje.

¡Pues, gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## valpaso

LA_Andaluza said:


> ¿Es ese el caso? ¿No se puede utilizar 'le' con verbos intransitivos?
> Pensaba que 'hablar' era un verbo intransitivo...
> ¿Sonaría mal si dijera  ?
> 
> Creo que no estoy ayudando mucho...
> 
> Me suena bien tu frase: 'Yo le hablaba ayer en el café', tambien me suena bien, "hablé *con *él ayer"



puedo decir..

le hablé ayer en el café?


----------



## LA_Andaluza

A mi me parece que le falta algo.
¿Que tal esto?
Le hablé de ti ayer en el café.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

obz said:


> estoy empezando a dudar que haya una respuesta universal por *sobre / para *este tema... 'suena, o no suena' jejejeje.



Sí que hay una respuesta universal y es lo que dicta la gramática.

Con función de *complemento directo*, los pronombres correspondientes son:
- _la_, para el femenino singular
- _lo_, para el masculino singular (se admite también _le_ si se trata de una persona)
- _las_, para femenino plural
_- los_, para masculino plural

Con función de *complemento indirecto*, los pronombres son:
- _le_, para el singular (masculino o femenino)
_- les_, para el plural (masculino o femenino)

En tu frase original, el complemento directo de _robar_ es el objeto robado (reemplazado por _lo _o _la_). La persona a quien se roba es complemento indirecto (reemplazado por _le_).


----------



## obz

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí que hay una respuesta universal y es lo que dicta la gramática.
> 
> Con función de *complemento directo*, los pronombres correspondientes son:
> - _la_, para el femenino singular
> - _lo_, para el masculino singular (se admite también _le_ si se trata de una persona)
> - _las_, para femenino plural
> _- los_, para masculino plural
> 
> Con función de *complemento indirecto*, los pronombres son:
> - _le_, para el singular (masculino o femenino)
> _- les_, para el plural (masculino o femenino)
> 
> En tu frase original, el complemento directo de _robar_ es el objeto robado (reemplazado por _lo _o _la_). La persona a quien se roba es complemento indirecto (reemplazado por _le_).



Yes, this is well understood.... but my question in specific is, when is it NOT ok to refer to a man or woman as lo or la? Sometimes I am corrected and told it needs to be 'le' but only from time to time... what's the general rule here?

And thanks for the por/para correction... I amost never make that mistake anymore


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No es correcto utilizar "lo" o "la" para referirse a una persona cuando ésta cumple la función de complemento *indirecto*. Para ello hay que saber cuál es el régimen de cada verbo. En tu ejemplo, como te decía, la acción de "robar" recae directamente en la cosa robada, no en la persona. Por eso en este caso NO puedes reemplazar a la persona por "lo" o "la".


----------



## obz

MarieSuzanne said:


> No es correcto utilizar "lo" o "la" para referirse a una persona cuando ésta cumple la función de complemento *indirecto*. Para ello hay que saber cuál es el régimen de cada verbo. En tu ejemplo, como te decía, la acción de "robar" recae directamente en la cosa robada, no en la persona. Por eso en este caso NO puedes reemplazar a la persona por "lo" o "la".



Perdón...  
¿Porqué roboraron una cosa, y no ella.... o porqué queremos distinguir? 
Muchas veces oigo 'Me han robado', también he oído 'Señor. ¿Le han robado o no le han robado?. 
¿Qué cambió aquí? Soy, o esta persona era, la persona que fue robada, sin hablar de cual objecto han robado específicamente. 

Gracias por dar un poco luz aquí


----------



## duncandhu

Obz, think about what the verb does? How many objects does it have?

Let's take a few examples:

*dar: to give *(2 objects, the person and the thing that is given)
¿Le doy un toque a Juan mañana? - Shall I give Juan a ring tomorrow?
Dale el bolso a María - Give the bag to María.

*Ver: to see* (1 object - the thing you see)
¿Has visto a Felipe hoy? - Sí (le/lo) he visto.

*Decir: to say/tell *(2 objects, the person and what you say)
¡Dile la verdad! - Tell him/her the truth!

In the case of robar, there are 2 objects, the person who was robbed, and the object that was stolen (even if it's not mentioned).

Hope that helps
Saludos
Duncan


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Obz, tienes que mirar la definición del verbo "robar". El DRAE dice:

*1.     * tr. Quitar o tomar para sí con violencia o con fuerza lo ajeno.*
2.     * tr. Tomar para sí lo ajeno, o hurtar de cualquier modo que sea.*
3.     * tr. *raptar*      (‖ sacar a una mujer con violencia o con engaño de la casa y potestad de sus padres o parientes).

Como ves, la propia definición dice que lo robado es un objeto, no la persona. Sólo en la acepción 3 lo robado es la persona, pero entonces tiene el sentido de "raptar", no de despojar de algo a alguien.


----------



## valpaso

duncandhu said:


> Obz, think about what the verb does? How many objects does it have?
> 
> Let's take a few examples:
> 
> *dar: to give *(2 objects, the person and the thing that is given)
> ¿Le doy un toque a Juan mañana? - Shall I give Juan a ring tomorrow?
> Dale el bolso a María - Give the bag to María.
> *what was given TO who
> se la di..
> I gave it to her?
> ?
> *
> *Ver: to see* (1 object - the thing you see)
> ¿Has visto a Felipe hoy? - Sí (le/lo) he visto.
> *FROM  my eyes I see someone.
> entonces nunca la?
> *
> *Decir: to say/tell *(2 objects, the person and what you say)
> ¡Dile la verdad! - Tell him/her the truth!
> *what was said TO who
> Marco la dije la verdad. (a una chica)
> marco le dije la verdad  (a un chico)
> marco se lo dije. (una cosa a chico o chica)
> *
> In the case of robar, there are 2 objects, the person who was robbed, and the object that was stolen (even if it's not mentioned).
> *what was robbed FROM who?
> en este caso puede ser Le por mi esposa?
> *
> Hope that helps
> Saludos
> Duncan



estoy un poco confundido.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

_I gave it to her = Se _(es el "le" que se transforma en "se", con función de CI; reemplaza a "a ella") _lo _(CD: reemplaza a "el bolso") _di.

Ver_: claro que puede ir "la", si lo que se ve es femenino. _Vi la casa = La vi. Vi a María = La vi.

Decir_: el CD es lo que se dice; la persona es CI. _Le dije la verdad _(a él o a ella).
_Robar_: la persona es CI. _Le robaron a mi esposa._


----------



## valpaso

gracias por la ayuda. creo que entiendo, pero es dificil ya.


----------



## roanheads

valpaso,
Para echar mis diez centavos.
En inglés decimos " we steal from someone" (or we rob from "), also "we buy from someone" , pero en castellano decimos " robamos algo a alguien " y " compramos algo a alguien.
No importa si el " alguien " es masculino o femenino, el pronombre dativo es " le "( objeto indirecto ). Si quieres definirlo , hay que añadir " a él " o " a ella.
Otro verbo es " decir " en el ejemplo siguiente. " Se lo oí decir a Manolo " ( I heard it from Manolo ) el pronombre dativo ( objeto indirecto ) es " Se " ( para evitar " Le lo ", otra complicación).
Que yo sepa, estos tres verbos son los que llevan "la trampa."
Espero que sirva de ayuda.


----------



## valpaso

roanheads said:


> valpaso,
> Para echar mis diez centavos.
> En inglés decimos " we steal from someone" (or we rob from "), also "we buy from someone" , pero en castellano decimos " robamos algo a alguien " y " compramos algo a alguien.
> No importa si el " alguien " es masculino o femenino, el pronombre dativo es " le "( objeto indirecto ). Si quieres definirlo , hay que añadir " a él " o " a ella.
> Otro verbo es " decir " en el ejemplo siguiente. " Se lo oí decir a Manolo " ( I heard it from Manolo ) el pronombre dativo ( objeto indirecto ) es " Se " ( para evitar " Le lo ", otra complicación).
> Que yo sepa, estos tres verbos son los que llevan "la trampa."
> Espero que sirva de ayuda.



entonces...

se– manolo
lo– una cosa indefinido

gracias..OI y CI siempre me falta.


----------



## roanheads

Se = le = indirect object.
lo = direct object.

"I heard it to him to be said from Manolo " That is just about as complicated as it comes .!


----------

